# Possibly require an artist for a webcomic/graphic novel



## Smelge (May 21, 2009)

Seeing as others seem to be advertising about these parts, I may as well give it a shot.

Ok, I've been working on this project for over 2 years now, been through several artists who manage maybe a single piece then can't be bothered any more, or have uni/college work instead. In the end, I decided to sod it all and learn to draw for myself.

I've been partially successful, but I find that I am more suited to drawing one-off pieces rather than sequentially, as I start to seriously overcomplicate panels.

So what I am after, is a co-creator, someone who wants to draw a weekly webcomic in a graphic novel format. Someone who can put in enough time to update on schedule.

The premise is a sci-fi adventure, set hundreds of years in the future. Mankind has expanded through the galaxy, colonising and inhabiting planets, but over-reached itself and was unable to sustain itself. The ruling government pulled back to rule a tighter region of space, leaving the rest of the colonies as independant and largely lawless. Without trade routes or support, they've all reverted to a sort of Mad-Max style of living in the ruins of cities and towns. You have advanced technology, weapons, vehicles and spaceships, but they are few and far between.

Out of the mess, you have traders going between colonies to make a living, pirate vessels and prospective warlords looking to carve out their own territories.

The story itself focusses on a group of anthropomorphic characters. Their world has been largely forgotten by humans, though old technologies are left on the planet. The people of this world know some of the history of mankind, but no way to make contact. However, they discover a spacecraft in the depths of the jungle, where it crashed decades before. They make it operational again and decide to go and see what lies beyond.

Fortune doesn't favour them though, they are forced to take whatever work they can just to survive, hire humans to act as go-betweens and be generally no-gooders. They start out naive and hopeful, but their outlook starts to change the longer they spend among the stars.

Basically, influences include Mad max, Firefly, and various other films. Mankind is on the brink of collapsing in on itself, and everyone is scared of those different from themselves.

The story is at times bloody, violent, strong language and partial nudity, because it's gritty.

Style-wise, whatever works.

Payment: unlikely, this is mainly a labour of love, though any money made off of it would be shared 50/50 split.


Personally, I want to draw this myself, but I'm spending upwards of a fortnight per page at the moment, so need someone to help out.

Anyone?


----------



## Smelge (May 26, 2009)

Well, someone post something, even if it is a "this idead sounds like ass, please die".

Maybe it's in the wrong section.


----------



## Hunter (May 27, 2009)

naa you are in the right section.
you are asking for a lot of work for very little reward or compensation.

i have been trying for what 5 to 10 years to get a comic off the ground .

basic premes is pritty generic , if this is going to fly , you are going to need some good caracters .


----------



## Smelge (May 28, 2009)

Well dammit.

Gonna have to refine a little then.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

I actually got lucky, found an artist to write for.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's some advice, what worked for me, basically.

Don't try selling it as writer needing an artist. See, here you're pretty much offering slave labor in exchange for nothing, so that your idea gets realized. As a writer, you're not exactly in a bargaining position, anyone can write, not anyone can draw well.

So, instead, if you really want to write a comic, go looking for an artist. Find someone who draws what you like, in a style you like, or at least can get used to. Then _don't_ pitch your idea, pitch your skills.

It helps to have some of your own stuff ready, especially if it caters to the artists interests. Say the artist like science fiction, make sure you have some science fiction to show him, stuff _you_ wrote.

Of course, pitch is the wrong word. Talk to him/her first, get to know them, find out if they have any comic ideas they want to do, but just haven't got around to yet. Then you can show them your work, and pitch yourself not so much as a writer (though you've got the skills) but as an ass kicker. Bill yourself as a motivator and a director, ready to aid in any way, the process of comic making.

Then be ready to go with his/her idea, but shape the storyline to be a hybrid of yours and their ideas. Restructure the world it's set it, change names, introduce characters, just keep the core concept clear. Present your own ideas, and try to make them good ideas.

If you do it right, more often than not they'll be all too eager to accommodate a few of your personal characters, and both ideas will likely be better for it.

At least, that's what's working for me so far. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm slacking on my script work. If you want to know about the artist and idea I'm talking about, please, feel free to ask.


----------



## dresil (Jul 12, 2009)

If I could be compensated, I would be interested. Do you have a sample of the comic? Please note me on my FA.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't resurrect threads.


----------

